# Hello and a question?



## fulanito_uk

Hi all, 

While I like photography I am no way close to the levels you guys are on... 

To the point I am making a poster for a small marketing campaign for some plumbing materials I am selling. I am just starting out so every penny counts, I am wondering if anyone has any stock images of an attractive girl in a black bikini or in a sexy black outfit I could use (I don't want to just download an image as I'm sure you guys know its infringement) 

So I'm asking if anyone could help me out (I have no problem putting your name or the models in small type somewhere on the poster)? 

Alternatively if you could point me in the direction of a royalty free stock image site that could help me? ​
Best regards and thanks for your help. Attached are a few shots I took of my product...


----------



## imagemaker46

No. And do an internet search of royalty free garbage that is out there...does this help?


----------



## KmH

Image/model credits don't put food on the table or pay the electric bill.

Many photographers are just starting out, and every penny counts to them too.

royalty-free photos - Bing

If you modified your light source so it was apparently much bigger (like by using a photographic umbrella(s)), it wouldn't cause those harsh, dark, sharp edged shadows that detract so much from from the plumbing products.

The product photographers best resource for lighting fundamentals is the inexpensive book - Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## fulanito_uk

well ok... thanks for the info, 

especially to imagemaker46 thanks really great advice


----------



## KmH

For those not familair with the related issues, here is an appropo video.

[video=vimeo;22053820]http://vimeo.com/22053820[/video]


----------



## Alan_Chapman

Go to any stock library you can buy an image for only a few dollars with all the rights and model release for less than the cost of a happy meal.


----------



## davisphotos

As you may have noticed, asking for free photos on a photography forum does not result in the most friendly responses. There are plenty of inexpensive stock photos of sexy bikini models, although I'm not completely sure what the connection with plumbing materials would be, other than the fact that they resemble male reproductive organs, and sex sells.

I'm just tossing this out there-why not make some cool sculptures out of your plumbing parts and photograph those? Plumbing parts transformers or something?


----------



## Josh66

davisphotos said:


> As you may have noticed, asking for free photos on a photography forum does not result in the most friendly responses.


Since he asked for stock photos, and specifically stated that he didn't want to just 'download something' - I am not sure how you think he is asking for free photos...?

Do a search here:
Dreamstime Stock Photography: download free stock photos & royalty free images

Or any of the (many) other stock sites.


----------



## KmH

Here is where he backhandedly asks for free photos.



> So I'm asking if anyone could help me out (I have no problem putting your name or the models in small type somewhere on the poster)?


----------



## Designer

Where is it written that someone always has to pose a bikini girl with a sales pitch?  IMO, your plumbing material should be enough to sell itself, providing you are charging a fair price.  Or do all the plumbers in your area simply want the free poster without purchasing any material?


----------



## o hey tyler

If you want to sell your products, a girl in a black bikini is not going to sell them for you. This is marketing mistake #1. You just need someone with a graphic design background, and decent photographic skills to do this for you. Shoot the products in a way geared towards promotion, and that will lend to having text around the products. 

I cannot believe that someone thinks that sex is going to sell plumbing equipment. There is absolutely no connection. There is no seduction factor associated with pipes and tubing. It just doesn't make sense. Maybe back in the 80's or 90's. Now, you'd just get laughed at. 

Design is what you need. Through and through.


----------



## Kerbouchard

o hey tyler said:


> If you want to sell your products, a girl in a black bikini is not going to sell them for you. This is marketing mistake #1.



Whatever.  I always buy my plumbing supplies from people with photos of sexy girls in black bikini's.  Either that, or Grainger.

Actually, on second thought, it's probably mostly Grainger, but Grainger could sure use some more photos of sexy girls in black bikini's...just sayin'.


----------

